# 67 GTO fuel line to carb hook up with A/C



## wipeoutwilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Can anyone help with correct fuel line set up for a 67 Gto with A/C and A.I.R. California smog equipment? 

Have vendor (3) metal gas lines, two outlet fuel filter and fuel pump with vent outlet.

Vent line in frame is blocked off as is vent outlet in fuel pump and small outlet in fuel filter, when purchased.

Need to know how to run lines from pump to carb to vent line back to tank, etc. Pics would help.

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

OK: the AC and HD cooling cars had a vapor return fuel system as you describe. They came two ways: you had a filter with 3 outlet lines (earlier cars) or you had a pump with three outlet lines. Not both. I'll describe the filter-operated one, since that's the one I'm familiar with: The 1/4 " line in the frame rail connects with about 8" of rubber tube to the steel 1/4 inch line, which bolts to the timing cover and runs up behind the alternator where it snakes around to the filter, where it connects using a i inch rubber hose. The three-outlet filter fits in a bracket that holds it with the dual outlet end facing the passenger fender. The fat line to the carb is a steel, 90 degree bent line, and terminates about an inch from the filter of less, and is connected with a short rubber hose. That's it. The lines and clamps are a real sob to get mounted, as there is very little room between the t-stat and the carb. I re-installed the system on my own '67 after years of not running it, and no vapor lock problems. The later system, the small 1/4 inch steel line in the frame simply connects to the small outlet in the fuel pump and you're done. You don't need both....and you can run either. If going with the earlier system, just plug the fuel pump vapor outlet and you'll be fine. I prefer the earlier system, as it employs a large filter and is further along in the system, so more of the heat can be syphoned out of the fuel.


----------



## wipeoutwilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you geeteeoguy! You have also explained why I always had an extra outlet no matter what way I hooked it up.
Wipeout


----------

